# Bandsaw table



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

I meant to do this thread as a project being worked on but it kind of happened fast.  It is pretty simple. I was using the bandsaw in vertical a few weeks ago and the table is crappy.  I briefly considered other options and then moved on....

Stumbled across Winky's workshop last week and liked this. I don't know why the "Part 3" shows up. It is a complete video in under 8 minutes. Must be part of another series.






And I got to use up some stock. I think it will be handy. Usually when I need to work vertically, I work on the little 2 inch square "table" that is there from the horizontal position.  

Hopefully, this makes me safer too...


----------



## Tom O (Mar 1, 2021)

That’s a good idea.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey yours looks good.  I've been toying with the idea also just recently and Winky's video brought that notion back up.  
I believe a few members here have modified their vertical table as well....maybe @John Conroy ?  I think there was a thread with pics on it.....I will have to go look that up before deciding about mine.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 1, 2021)

That looks a lot more solid than the one I made. I just removed the little plate on the rear blade guide. When I want to go vertical I mount a 12" X 12" X 3/8" square plate using the same two 1/4-20 threaded holes in the blade guide. It has been solid enough so far but I haven't cut anything heavy on it.













I milled a slot in it for a miter guide.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 1, 2021)

I had mine setup like that but had issues with 'movement' in both my table and w/the saw itself.  If you snag/bind there can be a lot of force acting on all pieces and on a couple of occasions I came very close to leaving minus a digit, so I tossed the stock table, my custom table and waited for a better setup to seed itself in my brain.  Too unstable for me.

I went with a custom mount that isn't much more that what is picture, it just seem to work better for me (as well I wanted a table that could tilt 45 degrees.)  I wanted something whereby I could bolt my saw in place and have little/no pivot.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah I'm not thrilled with the lack of support on my set up. I like the idea of being able to tilt the table also. I think another approach is in order for me. Do you have any pics of your Kevin?


----------



## DPittman (Mar 1, 2021)

How are the saws to cut metal with in a vertical position?  What sort of thickness of steel can be safely cut?  Do you use a different pitch blade when vertically cutting ?  I have s 10/14 vp blade in my saw now but have never attempted vertical cutting with thin stock....I'm worried that might be too coarse?


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

Tilt would be nice. I liked the project and a big step up from the thin included one. Time will tell for me if it was time well spent.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 1, 2021)

John Conroy said:


> I like the idea of being able to tilt the table also.



Why would one want to tilt on a vertical saw?  Tilt which way?


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

DPittman said:


> How are the saws to cut metal with in a vertical position?  What sort of thickness of steel can be safely cut?  Do you use a different pitch blade when vertically cutting ?  I have s 10/14 vp blade in my saw now but have never attempted vertical cutting with thin stock....I'm worried that might be too coarse?



I read somewhere that you are supposed to have at least two teeth on the metal you are cutting....? So it might be a good idea to change blades when working with sheet metal. I think I run a 14-18 tooth blade. I cut everything from .100 tube to, well, today, 1.375 rod.  I am not saying that is right, just what I do.

I bought a new bimetal blade a couple weeks ago, and today, loaded a waaaay too hard shaft into the band saw. It took me a minute or so to realize I was only burnishing the shaft....so back to the bandsaw blade store I guess....    It seemed to cut a piece of non hardened shaft after but the teeth look a little less sharp.

Working on the bandsaw, I realized too that I there are 3 step pulleys under the motor belt cover. The belt was on the middle one. Anyone switch theirs around or prefer one or the other? I have not done any research into this yet like corresponding belts to band speed to sfpm. Since we are discussing bandsaws, thought I would ask.


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Why would one want to tilt on a vertical saw?  Tilt which way?



I would think working with thicker metals, it would save milling time for angles or welds. Depends on the thickness though as to whether it would be a benefit.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 1, 2021)

I have cut thin sheet metal with a 10/14 blade and it works fine. You can feed it into the blade with much more control than when cutting horizontally.

Tilting the blade along the blade axis would allow compound angle cuts. Something like this.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 1, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> bought a new bimetal blade a couple weeks ago, and today, loaded a waaaay too hard shaft into the band saw. It took me a minute or so to realize I was only burnishing the shaft....so back to the bandsaw blade store I guess.... It seemed to cut a piece of non hardened shaft after but the teeth look a little less sharp.


So you might already be aware of this but....there are break in procedures a fellow is supposed to do with a new blade.   I didn't exactly follow them to a tee myself but did take the first half a dozen or so cuts really easy.  My blade seems to be holding up well but I don't cut much light stuff with it.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 1, 2021)

I just finished making this small table for cutting vertically on my bandsaw.  Seems more stable then the sheet metal one that came with it and should work well for quick vertical cuts, which is what I designed it for.  The best part is it was scrap and I don't have to remove it to cut normally.  If I have too cut something heavier than I will have to make another one.  Might try and make it fit around this one and maybe bolt to this one so it will be easier to install.  The hole is from the scrap pieces earlier life.


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

DPittman said:


> So you might already be aware of this but....there are break in procedures a fellow is supposed to do with a new blade.  .



Nope, did not know that. Thank you. I will look it up.


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

@Hruul your saw is so clean! I need to work on my housekeeping skills....


----------



## Hruul (Mar 1, 2021)

I cleaned it some when I did the table it is not usually so clean.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 1, 2021)

@John Conroy where did you find the robertson screws to fit you bandsaw?  Or is yours imperial thread?  Mine is metric and I cannot find a metric screw with a flat top anywhere that I have looked. I have not gone to the bolt supply places as of yet since they are not open in Regina except during the same hours that I work.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 1, 2021)

And on the cover of home shop machinist this month.......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 1, 2021)

@Hruul You can order online from Spaenaur, but there is a picking fee for small orders.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 1, 2021)

@ShawnR he has two previous videos describing tune-ups and add-ons for the 4X6 bandsaw.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 1, 2021)

Hruul said:


> Mine is metric and I cannot find a metric screw with a flat top anywhere that I have looked. I have not gone to the bolt supply places as of yet since they are not open in Regina except during the same hours that I work.



I've been really happy with this ebay seller for metric fasteners, black oxide or SS. The shipping cost is for first item, it doesn't seem to increase as I add other sizes. Delivery seems pretty consistent around 3 weeks, so not Ok as long as you are not in a rush.
https://www.ebay.ca/str/regansstore....html?_storecat=10941808015&_bkw=m6+flat+head

I wish Spanaeur would hire McMaster Carr's website programmer, would make ordering a whole lot easier. Maybe I'm missing something - do you guys send in for a quote? I don't see prices listed.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 1, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> And on the cover of home shop machinist this month.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha I just went "What?!"   I just got my copy last month and I had to go check....nope I get the "Machinists Workshop" a sister publication.  Well I feel better that I'm not totally loosing all my marbles.  I'm okay that I get the title of the magazine confused but to think I had no recollection of the issue was a little disturbing.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 1, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> @Hruul You can order online from Spaenaur, but there is a picking fee for small orders.


Thanks Dabbler.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks @PeterT.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 1, 2021)

@Hruul check this out...

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/what-size-screw-is-this.1414/


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 1, 2021)

My saw has 1/4" 20 threads in the blade ghides bit some of the other fasteners are metric. I think the screws came from Home Depot but I have some M6 flat head countersunk cap screws I got from the Bolt Supply House


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 1, 2021)

Hruul said:


> @John Conroy where did you find the robertson screws to fit you bandsaw?  Or is yours imperial thread?  Mine is metric and I cannot find a metric screw with a flat top anywhere that I have looked. I have not gone to the bolt supply places as of yet since they are not open in Regina except during the same hours that I work.



What size screws are they? I bought a box a couple of years ago of flathead metrics but not robertson.....M8x1.25x30 mm...will that work? I could send you some.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 1, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> @Hruul your saw is so clean! I need to work on my housekeeping skills....


Yeah, I focused on that too. I guess I need to clean mine. Someday maybe.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 1, 2021)

Not that it really matters but looks like John's screws are Philips not Robertson. Some of the deeper # Robertson have a wider center that may have that appearance. You might find Robertson in imperial screws or 'combination' screws, but Robertson is not common in metric. They favor Philips, hex & increasingly Torx.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 1, 2021)

@Hruul  Another great resource for hardware and lots of other shop hardware is Fastenal.  I like their secure afterhours pick up.  They have a minimum order fee - but it is pretty low (add one box of conventional hardware and you'd make the limit).


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 1, 2021)

I tried to reorder my Prussian Blue from the Fastenal 32 Ave NE store, and was told they only allow purchases from large accounts.  Getting the bums rush when I have been doing business with them for 35 years was, frankly, an insult.

I got word to the district manager through one of his friends, and he apologized but said he doesn't interfere with individual branches.  sheesh.

So I go anywhere else nowadays.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 2, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I tried to reorder my Prussian Blue from the Fastenal 32 Ave NE store, and was told they only allow purchases from large accounts.  Getting the bums rush when I have been doing business with them for 35 years was, frankly, an insult.
> 
> I got word to the district manager through one of his friends, and he apologized but said he doesn't interfere with individual branches.  sheesh.
> 
> So I go anywhere else nowadays.



My rant with Fastenal in Moose Jaw is they are useless unless you purchase in bag quantity usually of 50-100. They are only interested in supplying industry and bulk purchase operations. So go stuff it Fastenal just like the Ostrich.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 2, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> What size screws are they? I bought a box a couple of years ago of flathead metrics but not robertson.....M8x1.25x30 mm...will that work? I could send you some.


Thanks @ShawnR, unfortunately they are M6.  I will look around at some of the other specialty suppliers in town and see what I can find.  The ones I have work, but they are getting worn.


----------



## ShawnR (Mar 2, 2021)

Hruul said:


> Thanks @ShawnR, unfortunately they are M6.  I will look around at some of the other specialty suppliers in town and see what I can find.  The ones I have work, but they are getting worn.




Retap to 1/4 or 5/16"?


----------



## Hruul (Mar 2, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> Retap to 1/4 or 5/16"?


I thought of that.  I would like to see if I can find replacements first.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 2, 2021)

ShawnR said:


> I meant to do this thread as a project being worked on but it kind of happened fast.  It is pretty simple. I was using the bandsaw in vertical a few weeks ago and the table is crappy.  I briefly considered other options and then moved on....
> 
> Stumbled across Winky's workshop last week and liked this. I don't know why the "Part 3" shows up. It is a complete video in under 8 minutes. Must be part of another series.
> 
> ...



Great idea, nice and solid. I think you could easily modify that design so it would tilt.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 2, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> etting the bums rush when I have been doing business with them for 35 years was, frankly, an insult.



Dabbler, I can sympathize.  About 10 years ago, I ordered 4 pieces of keyed shafting from Fastenal, plus some motor shims (maybe about $200 worth).  It came from all over the US in 4 shipments, each tracked perfectly and I picked it up 2 minutes from work.....   Excellent service.

I went in to the store on 32nd about 4 months ago and didn't make it 20 feet when they said that if I didn't have a corporate account they weren't going to see to me.

Sad to see the decline in service.....  Shop local..... damnit we're trying!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 2, 2021)

Fastenal?  I'll just be thankful that the Red Deer store gives great service. I've done about 5 orders of ~$50 in the past 3 months, often with small numbers of items, often items that need to be ordered in, all "cash sale", which means Visa card - no problem. Perhaps, as shared earlier it is up to the branch management? I'm grateful because the are very close by where I live and it is really convenient.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 2, 2021)

Fastenal in Barrie to me is like Richelieu is to @CalgaryPT, no time at all for them.  

Overall I am not a fan of the “big corporation” purchases only that some companies do.  I have purchased thousands of dollars from supply places and if I cannot buy a small item or they give me grief - see ya later - I will buy it from the states


----------

